# Whose dogs don't we see enough?



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Now don't get me wrong, there are some fairly regular fixtures here who you can always rely on for a good photo fix (not naming anyone in particular ) and I'm not for one minute saying they need to tone it down  but there are also quite a few here who have some gorgeous dogs and simply don't share enough photos of them! 

So as per the title - which gorgeous dogs do we need to see more here?? (I'm hoping some of those named might humour us with a few photos to keep us happy )

I'll start with SDH's Kobi, Nanuq and Daisy :arf:

(this is meant to be light hearted, so I hope nobody who gets named takes it to heart - in fact it should be a compliment!)


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

MeganRose's collie 

Labradrk's Bo


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Catz4m8z Midget Army

Bearcub's Freya

:thumbup:


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I am going to nominate myself for this one  
I very rarely post photos, because I am lazy and it's time consuming, and I also don't know how to post them nice and big.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Dirtygerties gorgeous little Bichon Poppy


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

The Midget Army, definitely :thumbup:.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Anyone who has a Spot :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

I know pf doesn't see enough pics of Buddy. I'm waiting for mum to put some on the computer.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Dirtygerties gorgeous little Bichon Poppy


Haven't seen much of your threesome lately Mrs


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Opie  

And any other dobes, danes, shar peis and ebt's! pleease


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> Haven't seen much of your threesome lately Mrs


agree i love your three dogggies


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I can't imagine who could be included in the lot that are 'regular fixtures'!!  

Definitely the midget army - I've never seen any photo's of them apart from avatar and sig :hand:

Sixstars lot

Doris and Elsie :001_wub:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I def agree that SDH doesn't show us her dogs anywhere near enough.  I didn't even know that Kobi was a *red* Mal until recently, always thought he was a grey. As for the other two I've no idea what they look like, you can't tell by the small pic in the avatar. 

Also Springerpete's dogs, need to see them too!

ETA - Agree that we need pics of Sixstars dogs, I've not seen any but I may have missed them - I often do!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Tillymint said:


> Haven't seen much of your threesome lately Mrs





missRV said:


> agree i love your three dogggies


Well maybe you should pay more attention   

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/290006-day-new-forest-pics.html


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Well maybe you should pay more attention
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/290006-day-new-forest-pics.html


whoops that one slipped by me! They are lovely with ponies too


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Newfiesmum.

Pointermum.

Beagleoesx.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I think this is one list I definitely won't be joining :lol: I love posting pics


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

lozzibear said:


> I think this is one list I definitely won't be joining :lol: I love posting pics


Ditto  ...........


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Believe me, if I ever managed to work out how to post pictures you lot would be sick to death of them by now!!






(unless of course I just made the MA up and have taken you all for a ride!!! MWAA HAA HAA!!!:scared


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Nataliee's 3 babies :001_wub:
The Midget Army  
Goldstar's Lucky 
Luz's little cuties 

There seems to be a distinct lack of Chihuahuas and Yorkshire Terriers on Dog Chat so need to see loads more of those


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

I think the Midget Army is an overwhelming favourite here so I think it's about time catz4m8z got posting a very pic heavy thread!


----------



## mummyschnauzer (Sep 30, 2008)

for me ther isn't enough Schnauzers, :frown: anybody got any Giants?


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I need another Rudi and Kilo fix - I'm getting withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

There is a member with a male GSD that is quite black and lives somewhere really remote, sorry I can't recall the name but someone hopefully will know who I mean. 

I'd also like to see more of Malmum's small dogs. And Luz's Daisy/Prague Ratters.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

jenniferx said:


> There is a member with a male GSD that is quite black and lives somewhere really remote, sorry I can't recall the name but someone hopefully will know who I mean.


Moobli? Definitely gorgeous dogs, gorgeous location!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Paddyjulie's Chester and Lipsthefish's Alfie


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Lipsthefish here's one for you


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh there's loads, but the ones I would really like to see are sixstars dogs, especially the big boys!!!


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Goldstar said:


> Lipsthefish here's one for you


:001_wub::001_wub: Lucky is just beautiful, she has the most lovely expressions and there always looks to be a hint of mischief in there


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I really love the photo threads and would like more of the cavs i know there are alot on here but not many photos i cant get enough of Babychams Cresteds Lutzs cuties and the midget army oh and all the chihuahuas, and there are not enough bragging threads with the dogs with all their awards whatever they are for infact we need lots more photo threads


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

missRVs Rosie 

Such a sweety


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Sixstars lot





emmaviolet said:


> Oh there's loads, but the ones I would really like to see are sixstars dogs, especially the big boys!!!


I concur!

There are lots and lots of people that do not post photos enough, if at all. In fact I can only think of possibly two members who come close to posting enough and even them I could do with more of *coughs* foxy *coughs* Dogless *coughs*. However, Sixstar is one that whenever I see her posts I think 'post photos!'.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

cavmad said:


> I really love the photo threads and would like more of the cavs i know there are alot on here but not many photos i cant get enough of Babychams Cresteds Lutzs cuties and the midget army oh and all the chihuahuas, and there are not enough bragging threads with the dogs with all their awards whatever they are for infact we need lots more photo threads


You are also guilty too!!!

Where are the photos of your beautiful Aussie?


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

I would like to see Kes some more. I'm just so in love with her.. I could njever get enough of her pics :001_wub:

I would also like to see Jazmins Mira more.. She's just so lovely... And ofc her big brother whos name had just gone from mind. Sorry 

And Malmums mals  But that's because they're so beautiful


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

SDH definitely! Never even seen any of hers aside from the sig/pic!

There's a lot more too... Love to see more of lil' husky Fenrir, and definitely Astro!

Ruffers is one I would love to see more pics from 

Zaros & Newfiesmum I would never get enough of...

Purpleskyes, would be nice to see a few more of Hudson...

Shitzulover's lil' pup is lacking in pictures too-

Oh God, there are so many!!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Sixstar, newfiesmum and the mini schnauzer buffy


----------



## Goodwin1980 (Dec 3, 2012)

I would love see more pics off ruffers ,I love that hound


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh I thought of some more, Souris with Eira and Pixel, the RC and sheltie and there was someone who had a little puppy mini dax and he was soooooo cute (think his name was george), love to see more from those!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

This thread is all well and good......... but is fairly pointless with out the PICS

So come on people- your dogs have fans!!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

More of StuW's Staff's. I think they're lovely and more of babyblu's edie!

More oof any boxers or spots or massive breeds


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

I loooooove seeing little Schnauzer Buffy, she's just so adorable! More pictures of Buffy please. :thumbup:

And who has baby Staffie Enzo? There are never enough photos of him.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Pezant said:


> I loooooove seeing little Schnauzer Buffy, she's just so adorable! More pictures of Buffy please. :thumbup:
> 
> And who has baby Staffie Enzo? There are never enough photos of him.


That's me 

Here's a little appreciative one for you










And if you like him you're sure to like my dad's setter girl









:thumbup:

Come to think of it we never see enough of your lad Henry!


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sixstar and newfiesmum cant remember when i last saw pics from them  

also theres one or two people on here with danes that i woud like to see pics of


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I just don't think there is enough photos full stop  
Esp this time of year, which I do understand as it hardly inspires you to go out and take piccies of the dogs in the mud and fog and general miserableness lol!!
Roll on Spring sunshine and summer clover pics like this one








Silly Billys









and here is one of Pointermums two for ya


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> I concur!
> 
> There are lots and lots of people that do not post photos enough, if at all. In fact *I can only think of possibly two members who come close to posting enough and even them I could do with more of *coughs* foxy *coughs* Dogless *coughs**. However, Sixstar is one that whenever I see her posts I think 'post photos!'.












ETA: I think there are a few more though, not just me and dogless 

SLB springs to mind :yesnod:


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Patterdale_lover said:


> That's me
> 
> Here's a little appreciative one for you
> 
> ...


Both of those are GORGEOUS photos! How can you ever resist Enzo with those eyes?? He's just so so adorable! :001_wub:

And you're right, I looooove your dad's Setter.  What a gorgeous tri-colour! Is she working lines?

And I'll happily post more of Henry if you like!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Pezant said:


> Both of those are GORGEOUS photos! How can you ever resist Enzo with those eyes?? He's just so so adorable! :001_wub:
> 
> And you're right, I looooove your dad's Setter.  What a gorgeous tri-colour! Is she working lines?
> 
> And I'll happily post more of Henry if you like!


Haha I can't especially when he wakes up in the morning and he's all sleepy with his ears to his head or looking at me with his toy in my hand and head tilted to the side, I turn to mush and embarrassingly for him cover him in smooches :lol:

Haha she is called Nell, such a sweet soft girl. Yes, more of Henry is a must! Can't get enough of Setter's floppy ears and soppy eyes! 

Edit to add - Yep Nell is working lines!


----------



## Keira79 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nobody asked for fudge but I thought I'd add some....haven't tried posting pics before, so hope it works


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Patterdale_lover said:


> That's me
> 
> And if you like him you're sure to like my dad's setter girl
> 
> ...


I'm in love :001_wub:

Cravensmum i'll try and get the camera out for some up to date pic's , just as soon as i know the camera won't get wet :scared:

We need more of Sixstars and Tashi's lot


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

ooh i would have to agree that we dont see enough of sixstars big boys.. i would love to have 3 huge dogs like that..

and one thats not been said but toffees buster the oes would love to see more of him.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

OK Emmaviolet here are some of Koda they are old ones now but next day we have sun i will get some new ones of him and the mob
I n the paddock with a scruffy Briggs and Ollie








Tired dogs 








Shame this is blurry as i love it


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

cavmad said:


> OK Emmaviolet here are some of Koda they are old ones now but next day we have sun i will get some new ones of him and the mob
> I n the paddock with a scruffy Briggs and Ollie
> 
> 
> ...


Koda is goooorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Nobody asked for my lot either, but they don't like to be left out of the love fest, so here goes.















And Bridge Baby Buster


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I want more of all the huskies/malamutes and collies (grown a soft spot for the collie).

Here is some of Astro just for you Booties!



















Run me over! lol


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tarnus said:


> Now don't get me wrong, there are some fairly regular fixtures here who you can always rely on for a good photo fix (not naming anyone in particular ) and I'm not for one minute saying they need to tone it down  but there are also quite a few here who have some gorgeous dogs and simply don't share enough photos of them!
> 
> So as per the title - which gorgeous dogs do we need to see more here?? (I'm hoping some of those named might humour us with a few photos to keep us happy )
> 
> ...


OK OK I get it as you and others have said I dont post pics

The reason being Im a computer retard!! and dont know how:scared:

In fact the only reason why There is the ones there are is because my daughter did them. Photos in my album though if you want a look


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Yay!!! The lovely Koda, we do not see enough of him!!

I have no idea why the aussie isnt as popular as a border collie. They are such beautiful dogs and so smart too!


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> Yay!!! The lovely Koda, we do not see enough of him!!
> 
> I have no idea why the aussie isnt as popular as a border collie. They are such beautiful dogs and so smart too!


Have to agree, I love Aussies. I always end up hanging around the Aussie stand at Discover Dogs...


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I would love to see more pics from Zaros, Sixstar and Newfiesmum!

I hardly ever do picture threads, because not many people like Cavs. This was the last picture thread I did.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/273609-pictures-monsters.html


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I want more April photos - but does no one want to see poodle pics :001_tongue:


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

im not choosing! I would like to see more of all the beautiful doggies please


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

andrea84 said:


> im not choosing! I would like to see more of all the beautiful doggies please


I ment everyones dogs when I said all the beautiful dogs lol


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

andrea84 said:


> I ment everyones dogs when I said all the beautiful dogs lol


My beautiful dog Heidi with our new addition of 2 weeks, 9 month old Molly. Photos taken this morning on our walk.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

CavalierOwner said:


> I hardly ever do picture threads, because not many people like Cavs. This was the last picture thread I did.


Nooooo! thats not true! 
I love cavs, esp there fantabulous ears! We should see more pictures of them.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

3 names spring to mind

PaddyJulie
TigerNeko
Luz


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> OK OK I get it as you and others have said I dont post pics
> 
> The reason being Im a computer retard!! and dont know how:scared:
> 
> In fact the only reason why There is the ones there are is because my daughter did them. Photos in my album though if you want a look


same as me! only got a computer for my daughter....would love nothing more to post pics of my girls!.....cant even work the phone she got me! my daughters pretty busy between uni and work so i dont like to nag her about teaching me tinternet! .....one day!


----------



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

don't think i post many of Molly....and i know no one has asked for any but she doesn't like to be left out so here goes 

p.s will someone tell me how you post larger pictures, just can't figure out how it's done!!!!


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> Yay!!! The lovely Koda, we do not see enough of him!!
> 
> I have no idea why the aussie isnt as popular as a border collie. They are such beautiful dogs and so smart too!


I dont know why either they are a lovely breed and Koda has an off switch he has been really easy to train has always had a brilliant recall and when he is allowed to met and greet he is calm and when the other dog wants to play he can be completely mad. If someone wants a collie but is worried about being able to give enough exercise and mental stimulation an Aussie is ideal. I would love a merle but Koda was no good as a show dog as he has about three white hairs on his ear so the person that booked him didnt want him


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

beris said:


> My beautiful dog Heidi with our new addition of 2 weeks, 9 month old Molly. Photos taken this morning on our walk.


Heidi is beautiful and we definitely don't see enough of her :hand: I didn't even know about Molly, she clearly needs a thread all to herself (apologies if I've missed one!)



smudgebiscuit said:


> don't think i post many of Molly....and i know no one has asked for any but she doesn't like to be left out so here goes
> 
> p.s will someone tell me how you post larger pictures, just can't figure out how it's done!!!!


Molly's gorgeous 

I use photobucket to store all my photo's (it's free and saves clogging up your hard drive) then if you want to post a pic on here, you just copy the 'img code' from the pic in photobook and paste it straight into your post on here :thumbup: Looking forward to seeing lots of big pics of molly in the future now


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Heidi is beautiful and we definitely don't see enough of her :hand: I didn't even know about Molly, she clearly needs a thread all to herself (apologies if I've missed one!)
> 
> Molly's gorgeous
> 
> I use photobucket to store all my photo's (it's free and saves clogging up your hard drive) then if you want to post a pic on here, you just copy the 'img code' from the pic in photobook and paste it straight into your post on here :thumbup: Looking forward to seeing lots of big pics of molly in the future now


You haven't missed a thread this is the first time I have mentioned Molly, only had her 2 weeks.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

lipsthefish said:


> Nataliee's 3 babies :001_wub:
> The Midget Army
> Goldstar's Lucky
> Luz's little cuties
> ...


Aww haha, I don't really post pics of my lot much because they never got much of a response not many chi fans on here


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

beris said:


> You haven't missed a thread this is the first time I have mentioned Molly, only had her 2 weeks.


In that case we definitely need to hear all about her


----------



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Heidi is beautiful and we definitely don't see enough of her :hand: I didn't even know about Molly, she clearly needs a thread all to herself (apologies if I've missed one!)
> 
> Molly's gorgeous
> 
> I use photobucket to store all my photo's (it's free and saves clogging up your hard drive) then if you want to post a pic on here, you just copy the 'img code' from the pic in photobook and paste it straight into your post on here :thumbup: Looking forward to seeing lots of big pics of molly in the future now


Thank you....thought there was a way you could do it with pictures straight from my pictures on my laptop but couldn't figure it out!!!!


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's Zimba, even though no one asked 



I do picture threads sometimes but they often seem to sink without trace quite quickly.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Polimba said:


> Here's Zimba, even though no one asked
> 
> 
> 
> I do picture threads sometimes but they often seem to sink without trace quite quickly.


I love Zimba - we definately don't see enough of your lovely photographs


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Nataliee said:


> Aww haha, I don't really post pics of my lot much because they never got much of a response not many chi fans on here


You need to do some self 'bumping' (that's what I do  ) the forum moves so fast threads often get missed - I love Chi's


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Phewwwww no one wants to see photos of my lot which is a good thing as the little ones are impossible to get photos of.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Phewwwww no one wants to see photos of my lot which is a good thing as the little ones are impossible to get photos of.


Now you know that's not true 
I always want to see pics of your lot - especially if you ever manage to get them all in one shot


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Patterdale_lover said:


> And if you like him you're sure to like my dad's setter girl


:001_wub: I could be very tempted by a Llewellin


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Phewwwww no one wants to see photos of my lot which is a good thing as the little ones are impossible to get photos of.


IMO those you who can post pictures blimmin' well should post pictures!!
If I knew how Id post tons (although Heidi is camera phobic so it would be lots of shots of her arse running away!LOL). 
Id love to see more pictures of your lot Freyja. Pointy dogs and Chi's are right at the top of my list of desirable doglets!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Fleur said:


> Now you know that's not true
> I always want to see pics of your lot - especially if you ever manage to get them all in one shot


The best I have done is 6 whippets in one photo now the IG's that would be impossible unless they were all on leads.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

cavmad said:


> I dont know why either they are a lovely breed and Koda has an off switch he has been really easy to train has always had a brilliant recall and when he is allowed to met and greet he is calm and when the other dog wants to play he can be completely mad. If someone wants a collie but is worried about being able to give enough exercise and mental stimulation an Aussie is ideal. I would love a merle but Koda was no good as a show dog as he has about three white hairs on his ear so the person that booked him didnt want him


It is so strange! I see loads of people on here saying they would love a border collie but they are too much for them and if they looked into it an aussie would be perfect.
They are such happy souls too as well as having such beauty.

I love the merles too. Bless Koda with his three white hairs!!!


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

No one wants pictures of mine

Probably (hopefully) as I don't post piccies very often so on one probably even knows who they are


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

EmCHammer said:


> No one wants pictures of mine
> 
> Probably (hopefully) as I don't post piccies very often so on one probably even knows who they are


That's fine,no one wants to steal mine either.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Firedog said:


> That's fine,no one wants to steal mine either.


I would, of all the terriers Borders are one of my favourites :thumbup:


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Firedog said:


> That's fine,no one wants to steal mine either.


I'd love to see more of your lot! I have a soft spot for everyone who has big groups of the same breed, no idea why!


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

EmCHammer said:


> No one wants pictures of mine
> 
> Probably (hopefully) as I don't post piccies very often so on one probably even knows who they are


dont worry i dont think anyone knows mine either  they never come up in the i want to steal threads ect  then again 90% of what i post is to say how bd they have been


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> IMO those you who can post pictures blimmin' well should post pictures!!
> If I knew how Id post tons (although Heidi is camera phobic so it would be lots of shots of her arse running away!LOL).
> Id love to see more pictures of your lot Freyja. Pointy dogs and Chi's are right at the top of my list of desirable doglets!


You only live about a 10 min drive from me, am i going to have to come and stalk your dogs with my camera so we can all see them  :scared: 
(maybe they are all fictional) :arf:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

EmCHammer said:


> No one wants pictures of mine
> 
> Probably (hopefully) as I don't post piccies very often so on one probably even knows who they are


Oooh, is it you who has Pudding? (apologies if I'm completely wrong) if so then yes I definitely want more pudding pics because she has the same half and half face as Branston


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

beris said:


> My beautiful dog Heidi with our new addition of 2 weeks, 9 month old Molly. Photos taken this morning on our walk.


Now those photos really have made my day!!:thumbup:

Molly is beautiful!! :001_wub::001_wub: Lovely seeing photos of Molly and Heidi out and about together


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> MeganRose's collie
> 
> Labradrk's Bo


I can do some Bo pics....they are old ones though cos I don't have a camera! some of them are also phone pics so a bit rubbish quality wise. Any camera I have ever had has been crap so I can't ever do action photo's....she is either sitting in front of me or is a blur in the distance.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

labradrk said:


> I can do some Bo pics....they are old ones though cos I don't have a camera! some of them are also phone pics so a bit rubbish quality wise. Any camera I have ever had has been crap so I can't ever do action photo's....she is either sitting in front of me or is a blur in the distance.


Oh my she is goooorgeous!!! never seen her before!

being really thick here is she a long haired weimy?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

catseyes said:


> Oh my she is goooorgeous!!! never seen her before!
> 
> being really thick here is she a long haired weimy?


Hi, no she is a Slovakian Rough Haired Pointer. Weim's play a bit part in their ancestry as you might imagine. Her coat looks a bit wild in those pics because that was before she was ever hand stripped. She looks a bit tidier these days.


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

Booties said:


> Purpleskyes, would be nice to see a few more of Hudson...


I read in a thread that you don't really like the American Akita's? I am guessing my little man is an exception :

Here is a quick snap of him laying beside me on the sofa, his ears are huge again!


Untitled by purplepixie87, on Flickr

I shall try and get some decent camera shots this week when we are out walking on the new common we visit.

I would like some updates of your little Mori!

The other pooches on my list would be Zab the white boxer and dogless's duo.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

labradrk said:


> Hi, no she is a Slovakian Rough Haired Pointer. Weim's play a bit part in their ancestry as you might imagine. Her coat looks a bit wild in those pics because that was before she was ever hand stripped. She looks a bit tidier these days.


She really is gorgeous! Please excuse my ignorance on asking the breed i have never seen a dog like her before, just beautiful.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

catseyes said:


> She really is gorgeous! Please excuse my ignorance on asking the breed i have never seen a dog like her before, just beautiful.


Thank you. Those pictures really don't do her any justice as they were mostly taken with my rubbish phone camera.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

mollydog07 said:


> same as me! only got a computer for my daughter....would love nothing more to post pics of my girls!.....cant even work the phone she got me! my daughters pretty busy between uni and work so i dont like to nag her about teaching me tinternet! .....one day!


Mines living away too, must remember to ask her to show me how at easter.
Im still finding thing on PF and suddenly realise Oh thats what that does


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

purpleskyes said:


> I read in a thread that you don't really like the American Akita's? I am guessing my little man is an exception :
> 
> Here is a quick snap of him laying beside me on the sofa, his ears are huge again!
> 
> ...


Excuse to post a picture  He's been a little devil today  at the moment he's barking at a teaspoon on the floor, the brains of my boy


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't think mine can be counted as dogs we don't see enough as I am always flooding the forum with pics.

I don't know who's dogs I want to see more of because I probably haven't seen them IykwIm?

I am partial to blue dogs of any breed, Jack Russells, Lurchers and mutts, but I love seeing photos of any breed/type of dog out and about enjoying themselves


----------



## maisey (Oct 26, 2010)

Just thought I would show off my dog


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

purpleskyes said:


> I read in a thread that you don't really like the American Akita's? I am guessing my little man is an exception :
> 
> Here is a quick snap of him laying beside me on the sofa, his ears are huge again!
> 
> ...


Mais non!

I adore little Hudson!

I don't tend to like the American "versions" of dogs as much, and thus tend to prefer the look of the Japanese Akitas (entirely personal taste!), but that doesn't mean I don't like them!

Plus he's such a cutie... 

I always get nervous about posting threads for Mori because I don't think people will really care to see them...


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> I would love to see more pics from Zaros, Sixstar and Newfiesmum!
> 
> I hardly ever do picture threads, because not many people like Cavs. This was the last picture thread I did.
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/273609-pictures-monsters.html


Excuse me missy, but Cavs are one of my favourite breeds, so I'd love to see more of yours  



Polimba said:


> but they often seem to sink without trace quite quickly.


Yeah, same here. Nobody's asked for mine, and they've never been mentioned in the "I want to steal..." lists. I know it's not intentional on the forum's part - just the pace of a popular forum, but you do wonder why you bother sometimes. I certainly do. 

I just think my 2 humble doggies can't compete with the gorgeous Sir Kilo and his trusty little sidekick


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

LinznMilly said:


> Yeah, same here. Nobody's asked for mine, and they've never been mentioned in the "I want to steal..." lists. I know it's not intentional on the forum's part - just the pace of a popular forum, but you do wonder why you bother sometimes. I certainly do.
> 
> I just think my 2 humble doggies can't compete with the gorgeous Sir Kilo and his trusty little sidekick


Aww don't think like that, I love your two 

I think it's just such a fast moving forum sometimes if you drop off the first page your thread just disappears into cyberspace never to be seen again!
We've all had threads that have had no or few replies, I don't take it personally at all, what you have to do is...............

Just post more!!!! Just flood the forum with threads about your dogs until people feel they have to reply just to shut you up!!

I'm pretty sure that the main reason for some dogs being hugely popular on here is that you see so much of them as their owners (not mentioning any name  ) are always posting pics and threads! People feel like they actually know them because they see them all the time so then want to look at the latest updates!

I'm sure there are some people on here who think "Oh Dog! Not those blummin dogs again, I'm sick of seeing them!" But are too polite to say so!

So, what I'm saying in a rambling sort of way is........ everyone needs to post more pics so that we can all get to know each others dogs better


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

*Pout* 

My crew never make it on to these lists 

*scuffs feet and sulks off*


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

Well everyone who has a hound of any sort really. POST MOOOAARRRR!!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

ouesi said:


> *Pout*
> 
> My crew never make it on to these lists
> 
> *scuffs feet and sulks off*





> I don't know who's dogs I want to see more of because I probably haven't seen them IykwIm?


This will be why they haven't made the list, I don't think I even know what your dogs look like or their names so how can I request them? Now please stop sulking and post some pics....


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I am not very good at this - I may or may not have put a photo of Toffee on


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

and a cleaner one


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Just in case any new members joined in the last 24 hours and you haven't seen them this is...

Pippi JRT










Bizkit Orninoco Jackson










And Shannow


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

No one wants to see more of Bess! 

Mind you -I feel like that sometimes!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Polimba said:


> Here's Zimba, even though no one asked
> 
> 
> 
> I do picture threads sometimes but they often seem to sink without trace quite quickly.


I always look at them; I love seeing another ridgie....even if your photography skills put mine to utter shame .


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> Yeah, same here. Nobody's asked for mine, and they've never been mentioned in the "I want to steal..." lists. I know it's not intentional on the forum's part - just the pace of a popular forum, but you do wonder why you bother sometimes. I certainly do.
> 
> I just think my 2 humble doggies can't compete with the gorgeous Sir Kilo and his trusty little sidekick


I love your dogs and I always like your photos when you post them.

Post more photos, refuse to be ignored and flood the forum like what I do


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LinznMilly said:


> Excuse me missy, but Cavs are one of my favourite breeds, so I'd love to see more of yours
> 
> Yeah, same here. Nobody's asked for mine, and they've never been mentioned in the "I want to steal..." lists. I know it's not intentional on the forum's part - just the pace of a popular forum, but you do wonder why you bother sometimes. I certainly do.
> 
> I just think my 2 humble doggies can't compete with the gorgeous Sir Kilo and his trusty little sidekick


Oh no . I'd hate to think that my selfish, relentless photo posting made other people feel bad. I shall endeavor to post less. I always look at your photos and enjoy them for what it's worth. I am sorry.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Oh no . I'd hate to think that my selfish, relentless photo posting made other people feel bad. I shall endeavor to post less. I always look at your photos and enjoy them for what it's worth. I am sorry.


No,no,no.......


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

You haven't mentioned mine either but


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Here you go lipsthefish

You want to see photo of meee, i do a pose for you








I can also giz paw and pull sexy face


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I haven't even looked at all 12 pages but I can absolutely guarantee mine won't have been mentioned!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

You've all made Dino very sad  No-one ever wants to kidnap him or look at him!

Maybe he's not cute enough?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Shrap said:


> You've all made Dino very sad  No-one ever wants to kidnap him or look at him!
> 
> Maybe he's not cute enough?


I think we should make our own thread for the unloved dogs of PF! Then all us rejects can just stick together 

And for the record - I think Dino is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

In case anybody does happen to care!! and for all the fellow JRT addicts on here- Heres my overgrown beast.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> Yeah, same here. Nobody's asked for mine, and they've never been mentioned in the "I want to steal..." lists. I know it's not intentional on the forum's part - just the pace of a popular forum, but you do wonder why you bother sometimes. I certainly do.


I have never popular online or ever made any friends on the internet, ever! And I've been using it socially since I was like 14 (27 now)!  I never expect my dog to be singled out by anyone- what hope does he have when he can't even read or type 

I am sure a lot more people than you realise do read what you post and take in what you say. I know there are a lot of people on here whose contributions I enjoy but rarely acknowledge beyond a 'like' and the odd 'rep'- I have never had any real conversations with them but I still appreciate what they add and feel a little like I "know" them.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Nobody wants to see mine, I have no idea why  But I thought I would share some pics of Paddy. A friend of mine has Paddy, although I nearly ended up with him, but my mum was allergic! I'm kind of glad now though because he is a pain in the rear! :lol:



















Sneaking Jake in 









Excuse his leg being caught in the long line...


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> No one wants to see more of Bess!
> 
> Mind you -I feel like that sometimes!


I love Bess!

more pics 

she's so pretty and cheeky


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/290710-happy-birthday-tig.html

Would love to see some more of this handsome boy...


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

metaldog said:


> This will be why they haven't made the list, I don't think I even know what your dogs look like or their names so how can I request them? Now please stop sulking and post some pics....


 I post photo threads but I'm in a different time zone and they sink fast.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/283438-remember-octopus.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/277806-my-dog-babysitter.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/283524-new-years-gotcha-day-around-here.html

Have to get on my other computer to get some pics up. Too much of a pain on this one


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

northnsouth said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/290710-happy-birthday-tig.html
> 
> Would love to see some more of this handsome boy...


me too!  
he looks so elegant and wise


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Surprised no ones asked for Maya photos, if people ask nicely I might be able to post them 

No one ever wants Brody photos 

Tashi, I want to see welshie photos <3


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

catseyes said:


> ooh i would have to agree that we dont see enough of sixstars big boys.. i would love to have 3 huge dogs like that..
> 
> and one thats not been said but toffees buster the oes would love to see more of him.


I don't like putting photos of him on oftem as he tends to be a tinge yellow from mud/ cows/ living with Dylan climbing all over him

Here you go




























And pure abuse


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> *Aww don't think like that, I love your two *
> 
> I think it's just such a fast moving forum sometimes if you drop off the first page your thread just disappears into cyberspace never to be seen again!
> We've all had threads that have had no or few replies, I don't take it personally at all, what you have to do is...............
> ...





metaldog said:


> *I love your dogs and I always like your photos when you post them.*
> 
> Post more photos, refuse to be ignored and flood the forum like what I do


Awww shucks! :blush: We are humblness itself  



Dogless said:


> Oh no . I'd hate to think that my selfish, relentless photo posting made other people feel bad. I shall endeavor to post less. I always look at your photos and enjoy them for what it's worth. I am sorry.


Ah, no, no, no. :scared: That's not what I meant at all.  No need to apologise either. I love Sir Kilo and little Rudi (or not so little anymore, judging by the pics) as much as everyone else. Please do not post less. The pair of them are PF stars :001_tt1: (and MUCH more worthy than any celeb on the tellybox )

I will resolve the matter myself and post more pics.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Yay chuffed that someone remembered pudding


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

tashi said:


> You haven't mentioned mine either but


I did  but come on I know you have more than one dog :thumbup:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

.


LinznMilly said:


> Ah, no, no, no. :scared: That's not what I meant at all.  No need to apologise either. I love Sir Kilo and little Rudi (or not so little anymore, judging by the pics) as much as everyone else. Please do not post less. The pair of them are PF stars :001_tt1: (and MUCH more worthy than any celeb on the tellybox )
> 
> *I will resolve the matter myself and post more pics.*


Now that sounds like a plan - flood PF with pics .

ETA: I'll definitely keep posting too many as well....my comment that I'd post less got me red repped; albeit a very polite one with an apology for doing it :thumbup: .


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Dogless said:


> .
> 
> Now that sounds like a plan - flood PF with pics .
> 
> ETA: I'll definitely keep posting too many as well....my comment that I'd post less got me red repped; albeit a very polite one with an apology for doing it :thumbup: .


Haha, charming. Although I suppose threatening to post less pics of the Dynamic Duo is quite a serious threat


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

lozzibear said:


> Nobody wants to see mine, I have no idea why  But I thought I would share some pics of Paddy. A friend of mine has Paddy, although I nearly ended up with him, but my mum was allergic! I'm kind of glad now though because he is a pain in the rear! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still love Paddy :001_wub:


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Come on now kids, it's a pet forum, not a popularity contest 

Alfie never gets mentioned on these threads or anything similar but does it bother me? Not a jot! We're not 12 years old  I'm positive it's nothing personal :lol: just that I probably don't post as much as I used to and I haven't posted any photos for quite a while.


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

heres molly and alfie


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> I haven't even looked at all 12 pages but I can absolutely guarantee mine won't have been mentioned!


That is where you are wrong 



MrRustyRead said:


> 3 names spring to mind
> 
> PaddyJulie
> TigerNeko
> Luz


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Oh no . I'd hate to think that my selfish, relentless photo posting made other people feel bad. I shall endeavor to post less. I always look at your photos and enjoy them for what it's worth. I am sorry.


You just dare


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

lozzibear said:


> Nobody wants to see mine, I have no idea why  But I thought I would share some pics of Paddy. A friend of mine has Paddy, although I nearly ended up with him, but my mum was allergic! I'm kind of glad now though because he is a pain in the rear! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's beautiful!!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Wyrd said:


> I still love Paddy :001_wub:


You would maybe change your mind if you met him :lol: :lol:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

EmCHammer said:


> Yay chuffed that someone remembered pudding


It was you! 

She's gorgeous, and we definitely don't see enough of her :hand:

I've got a bit of a thing for the black and white's, especially those with slightly unusual markings  Someone told me today that Branston looks like a Friesian calf :lol:

She's got a few more silver hairs from when I saw her last, how old is she?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Coffee said:


> Come on now kids, it's a pet forum, not a popularity contest
> 
> Alfie never gets mentioned on these threads or anything similar but does it bother me? Not a jot! We're not 12 years old  I'm positive it's nothing personal :lol: just that I probably don't post as much as I used to and I haven't posted any photos for quite a while.


Exactly it's just a pet forum, Dillon rarely gets mentioned on these type of threads and does it both me or Dillon :cryin: :sad: :cryin:


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Puds is 8.5 I think. She is getting a bit silvery round her face now


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

northnsouth said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/290710-happy-birthday-tig.html
> 
> Would love to see some more of this handsome boy...





Charleigh said:


> me too!
> he looks so elegant and wise


Tig is very pleased you would like to see more of him and has been boasting about it to Nicky all morning! 

I would love to see more of your gang northsouth, especially Compass. :001_wub:

Teddy too please, can't get enough of that gorgeous little face. 

Here are some pics of the boy just for you!


----------

